# Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer



## CooperakaTigger (14. Mai 2014)

*Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt stundenlang Google gequält hab wende ich mich an euch. Folgendes Problem:
Ich hab immer wieder Pin Ausreißer, d.h. der Ping springt immer mal wieder hoch. Dadurch hab ich beim Zocken alle halbe Minute laags, die keinen Spaß machen. Das Problem besteht noch nicht sehr lang, vor ca. 1 Monat hat das noch wunderbar funktioniert.

Hier kurz die Eckdaten wie ich angeschlossen bin:
Internet kommt von 1und1 über eine Fritzbox 7312, ich bin per Wlan angeschlossen, mein Pc steht 3m Luftlinie entfernt im selben Raum wie der Router (keine Wand oder sonstiges dazwischen). 

Ich hab verschiedene Sachen versucht um das Problem einzugrenzen:
- Laptop mit Ubuntu 14.04 hat das Problem nicht. 
- PC mit Ubuntu vom USB Stick hat das Problem auch (also Hardware)
- Das Problem besteht schon beim anpingen des Routers (also wohl das Wlan Netz)
- Mit Lankabel am Computer besteht das Problem nicht (allerdings ist ein Lankabel keine Option) 
- Wlan Netz auf anderen Kanal funken lassen damit störende Nachbar-Wlan-Netze kein Problem sind. 

Ich häng noch 3 Bilder an mit der Verteilung der Wlan Netze, CMD Ping an google.de und Ping an fritz.box

Edit: Fast das wichtigste vergessen, mein System:

Asus P8-Z77V-Pro und die damit mitgelierfte Wlankarte Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter 
Mitgelieferte Antenne ist angeschlossen
Rest ist glaub ich nicht relevant, falls doch werd ichs nachreichen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

Viele Dank im voraus


----------



## LalalukaOC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*

Hmmm keine Ahnung kannst ja mal die FritzBox zurücksetzen und schauen ob es dann geht.
Bei Windows hät ich jetzt auf das Virenschutzprogramm getippt aber bei Linux macht das keinen Sinn
Schau trotzdem mal ob irgendein Programm in regelmäßigen Abständen Daten läd.
Sonst einfach mal Marcel Davis anrufen wobei ich nicht glaube das die irgend eine Ahnung haben.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Mai 2014)

Kannst erstmal versuchen die Fritzbox auf einen anderen Kanal zu stellen und die neuesten Treiber für den Wlan Adapter runterzuladen


----------



## CooperakaTigger (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*

Danke für eure Hinweiße,

Reset der Fritzbox gemacht, selbes Ergebnis. 
Funkkanal hab ich auch geändert, hab mit dem Programm inSSIDer Home meine Punktzahl auf allen Kanälen verglichen und bin schließlich auf Kanal 13 gelandet (Score von 51). Dabei hat sich mein Ping zur fritzbox verbessert, allerdings sind die Ausreißer immer noch da. 
Treiber des Wlan Adapters sind aktuell (Version 9.2.0.502), wie gesagt handelt es sich um einen Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter. 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Edit: Ich hab festgestellt das der Windows-Laptop meiner Freundin das selbe Problem hat. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären woran das liegen soll ...


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*

Hat sich im letzten Monat denn sonst etwas verändert?
FritzBox an einen anderen Ort gestellt, ein neues Funktelefon daneben, oder etwas in die Richtung?
Update der FritzBox?


----------



## Razorblade083 (15. Mai 2014)

Hi, habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner Fritzbox 7360. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an den WLan Netzen in der Umgebung. Effektiv gibt es im 2.4 GHz Band nur 3 Kanäle. Kanal 1, 6 und 11. Mal angenommen, du sendest auf Kanal 6, dann belegt dein WLan die Kanäle 4, 5, 6, 7 und 8. Wenn jetzt jemand sein WLan auf bspw. Kanal 4 hat, so stört er deins trotzdem. Die beiden betroffenen router müssen nun untereinander aushandeln, wann wer was sendet. Sendet dein Nachbar gerade was, so musst du warten, was in einen hohen Ping resultiert. Das lässt sich sehr gut in der Windows Eingabeaufforderung beobachten, mit dem Befehl ping -t. Damit pingst du das ziel kontinuierlich an und siehst genau, wann dein WLan "warten" muss. Abhilfe dagegen schafft nur, einen besseren Kanal zu finden, ein Kabel ziehen oder Nachbar's Router mit dem Hammer zu besuchen. (Letzteres war nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## CooperakaTigger (15. Mai 2014)

Also Position oder sonstiges hat wich nicht geändert, das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist das Fritzbox update auf 6.03.

Es könnte natürlich sein das da WLAN Netze dazugekommen sind, das hab ich nicht im Blick, hab ja auch ziemlich viele Netze in der Umgebung.  

Bleibt mir wohl nicht anderes übrige als nen 5 GHz Router dran zu hängen. Da funkt noch niemand in der Nähe.


----------



## Razorblade083 (15. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber ein teurer Spaß, nur für's zocken. Für alle anderen Anwendungen ist der Ping relativ egal. Ist's wirklich nicht möglich ein LAN Label zu verlegen bei nur 3 Meter Luftlinie? Vielleicht unter der Sockelleiste? Oder vielleicht wäre DLAN eine Alternative für dich.


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*



CooperakaTigger schrieb:


> Also Position oder sonstiges hat wich nicht geändert, das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist das Fritzbox update auf 6.03.


 
Hast du mal versucht, zurück auf den alten Softwarestand zu gehen?


@Razorblade083
Da wird nix unter den Routern ausgehandelt. Das Signal das korrekt ankommt ist angekommen, der Rest wird nochmals gesendet.


----------



## CooperakaTigger (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wlan Probleme, Ping ausreißer*

Lankabel ist wirklich keine Option, ich hab Fliesen als "Sockelleiste" und da müsste ich auch ein sehr langes Lankabel verlegen. Quer durch den Raum ist auch nicht schön. DLAN ist auch nicht gerade billig oder? Sonst muss ich mal gucken ob das ne alernative wäre. 

Alte Software kann ich glaub gar nicht aufspielen, da werd ich von 1und1 sofort zum updaten gezwungen (oder?), außerdem ist die letzte Version doch mit dieser komischen Sicherheitslücke, die in den Medien so für aufsehen gesorgt hat. Da ich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sehe, werde ich das vielleicht noch versuchen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Hilfestellungen!

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier mal noch ein Wireshark auszug, den Ping der ausreißt hab ich makiert (hab abgezählt) laut cmd hat der 410ms gebraucht. Sieht jmd was komisches dadran?

Edit2:
Nochmal ein Update von mir, für den Fall das einer die selben Probleme hat. Bei mir war das Problem das es zu viele benachbarte Wlan Netze gab, hab einen 5GHz Router ausprobiert, keine Probleme gehabt. Bin am Ende aber auf DLAN umgestiegen, hab für 70 EUR 3 Adapter gekauft (von DLink) die erfüllen, ich kann wieder ohne probleme zocken


----------

